# can anyone recommend a good puppy playpen?



## peaches0608 (Feb 13, 2008)

I'd love to have a nice, average-sized playpen (for indoor use) for my new chi puppy. If anyone can recommend something and tell me where I can get it, I'd appreciate it!


----------



## Marie (Apr 22, 2006)

Here's a photo of the one I used -










I found this thing to be one of the best investments I made in caring for my three chi-mix babies. I brought home all 3 at once at ages 8-9 weeks, so this was a must have for me!! I used it up until they were about 7 months old.

http://www.petco.com/product/5992/North-States-Pet-Yard-XT.aspx


----------



## chi baby (Feb 24, 2008)

there are a few good baby pens on ebay I saw when i was looking , good for a pup and more choice .


----------



## honeebee (Nov 19, 2007)

i made my own. i went to target and got some of those wire shelves and made my own. i still use it block off rooms that are not allowed in. i'll look for a pic of it.








http://www.target.com/Storage-Solut...browse=3665671&rh=k:storage,p_3:$0-$24&page=1


----------



## kellie (Jan 22, 2008)

I wish I could have used a playpen it would have been sooo nice, but unfort. spike climbed them all and would jump out when I wasn't looking so it was more of a hassle than anything. Little stinker lol


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

I used a real babies travel cot ( playpen usa).


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

I got mine from Drs. Foster and Smith. It was a bit pricey (about $125), but it was worth every penny, as it is very durable, and it's the perfect size.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I got a human baby playpen from Walmart, it folds up easy and I take it with me on trips too


----------



## *Tricia* (Dec 1, 2007)

I have the same play yard as Marie and it's fantastic! Along with petco, you can also get it online at walmart.com. When Holly was a pup, we used it the same way as Marie. Now that she's bigger, we use just a couple panels connected together to block her from the steps and other rooms when we don't want her to go everywhere. Each of the panels comes apart so you can use them as gates. Besides that, I also had a child's playpen for sleeping overnight before she got totally spoiled rotten and started sleeping in between hubby and I in bed.


----------



## Angela (Feb 11, 2008)

I got a baby playpen at Target but unfortunately my little Mia is a climber and could almost jump and climb right out of it (all 3.6 pounds of her). Looks like the first pen posted would've been a better choice since you can double it as gates.


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

I saw a really awesome one online that you could add a top to. I willl see if I can find the link.

Lori


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Ok.. here it is. Scroll down to the bottom of the page. It is the green one that you can add panels to also. Plus the rectangular one can have a cover over the top. These come it pretty tall sizes so you might not have a problem with jumping out. It's the "It's a breeze too" model
http://www.mightypets.com/product.asp?3=1886



Lori


----------



## Diesel's peps (Mar 5, 2008)

*Puppy Play pen.*

Peaches0608,
We use the same Puppy Pen for Diesel as Marie.
We found something interesting when we were looking last year.
The Puppy Play Pen at Petco is the same product as the Baby Play 
Pen at Walmart.
Here is the only differance, The box has a baby picture instead of a puppy.
You can also purchase extra pcs. to make the Pen larger.
Also approx. $50.00 cheaper than a "puppy Pen"
It is a solid product and we bring it many places, folds easily.
This can also be set up in several sizes/ shapes.
Good Luck.
http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=1762412


----------



## peaches0608 (Feb 13, 2008)

thanks everybody for your recommendations!! its been very helpful


----------



## Constance (Feb 3, 2008)

Thank you for asking this question peaches0608 because it has helped me locate one.


----------

